# Okay I couldn't wait to tell you guys!



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

I have made up my mind! I know right, FINALLY!
Okay as some of you may already know, my family and I have been looking for a new little maltese girl since my last little tiny puppy, Imani, died. It has been a little over a month now. 
I know I've called every maltese breeder in the country! I even called some in other countries and overseas! I've talked to Joyce Watkins, Bonnie Palmer, Debbie Cleckly, Tonia Holibaugh, Tammy Simon, Shelia Meyers, Theresa Meyer, ect! They are all great and super nice, but they either didn't have a female pup available at the time, was wayyy out of my price range or I would have to wait a while to actually get the pup :smcry: 

Then I saw the prettiest puppy ever :wub: and I said, I have to have her! She was just picture perfect! Her name is Suzy, and she is from Silkess Maltese, and Cindy is such a sweet person. She is so knowledgable of the maltese breed and has really pretty dogs! She has been so helpful and doesn't mind me bugging her about more pictures and questions. LOL :biggrin: 
Cindy said, this year she had three litters, all in April and May. She said she kept 4 of the best out of the 9 pups, and 5 were placed as pets this summer. It was her intention to keep two of the 4 pups and show them. She decided Suzy and another pup were to be placed as pets. Two of the girls are sisters out of a champion female that could only bred one more time, and then she would be placed as a pet, so she said she may never get another girl out of her again. Suzy's mother can be bred two more times before she will place her, so she has a better chance of getting another show pup from her. So that's why she decided to place Suzy as a pet. 
This weekend, we're going to drive over 5 hours to go see the pup in person! I'm so excited!

Here's some pictures of her from the breeder:


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

She's just darling! Congrats!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Wow! What a beautiful little girl!!! So when do you get her? This is exciting!!!!


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm glad to hear you finally found your baby!!! She's a doll :wub:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Nov 11 2008, 07:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=668761


> Wow! What a beautiful little girl!!! So when do you get her? This is exciting!!!![/B]


This sunday when we go pick her up from the breeder's house


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

She is just beautiful! What a face!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

She is adorable!!! What a cute lil face!!! :wub:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

What a beautiful little girl! :wub: :wub: :wub: 

IamMomtoMissy's Quincy is from Silkess, I think.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I saw this little girl on the website -she is a DOLL!!


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

Congratulations. I am so happy for you that at long last, you will have your baby girl. She is a beauty.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I am so happy for you!!!! You really took your time with researching...and you found the baby girl for you!! She is sooooo beautiful!!! An early congrats!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Congratulations, Baby Suzy is just adorable.


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

Ohhh I am sooo happy for you!!! She is beautiful. You so deserve her after your angel Imani. I can't wait till I get a little girl of my own. Seeing her is making me anxious lol! Congrats congrats


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

OMG she is gorgeous. I just love the first picture. How old is she? She has so much hair! I'm so excited for you. I remember how excited I was when we made the appt. to go see/get Dixie. I'm so happy for you. Give us lots of pictures please.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Congrats on your new little girl Suzy :wub: , she's precious.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Nov 11 2008, 08:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=668835


> OMG she is gorgeous. I just love the first picture. How old is she? She has so much hair! I'm so excited for you. I remember how excited I was when we made the appt. to go see/get Dixie. I'm so happy for you. Give us lots of pictures please.[/B]


she is 5 1/2 months old and I def. will be posting lots of pictures


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, I'm so happy for you!! I met Cindy last year when I volunteered to transport one of her retiree males to the airport in another town to meet it's new owner who was flying in... 

Your new little girl is very, very cute!!!!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

OMG, that little baby is to-die-for GORGEOUS!!! What a baby doll. :wub: :wub: :wub: I can stare at that precious face all day long.  I bet you're beyond excited, too, huh? I know I'd be!  Sunday's just around the corner! And I'm glad you finally found "the one"! Make sure you post pics of her when ya get her! Congrats again!!!

I'm getting major puppy fever. :smheat:


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

I agree with everyone....your new sweetie is a DOLL!!! :wub:


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Awww, just look at that face!! :wub: She is a doll!!! :wub: :wub: Congrats!!


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

OMG! She is PRECIOUS!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: I could eat her up!!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

She is truly a gorgeous little girl........such a beautiful face with such dark pigmentation. You have a winner with that one!!!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm so happy for you Congrats


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

Looks like all your research and patience had paid off-your Suzy is simply adorable! Congratulations!!! :chili: :chili: :aktion033:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Such a beautiful little pup pup. Have a safe trip!
xoxox


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

OMG she is just gorgeous. I am so excited fo ryou, are you definitely getting her?

How old is she?


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

She is 5 1/2 months old and 3 1/2 lbs. And yes, I am def. getting this one.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

OMG she's beautiful! How exciting!!
Congratulations and I can't wait to see more pictures!!


----------



## Lois1103 (Oct 11, 2006)

What a doll! That is going to be one long 5 hour drive!!! Can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

OMG - Suzy :wub: is absolutely perfect!! Just beautiful - your search is definitely OVER! Can't wait to see more pics when
you get her home.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Cindy is just wonderful!! I had several conversations with her and love her breeding philosophy. When I saw that picture of Suzy I was drooling, she is soooooo adorable. :wub: Unfortunately she is all the way across the country for me, but its so wonderful that you are getting her and she will grow up here on SM. Congratulations, cannot wait to see more pictures once you are together!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh she is darling! I've emailed with cindy before, she's a very nice lady. congrats on your new baby!


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

:wub: :wub: :wub: She is a doll baby. I am so happy and excited for you. Can't wait to watch her grow up. I'm glad you are promising lots of pictures.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

What a BEAUTY :wub: Pigment perfection too  I love learning the names of all the breeders in the U.S , it's always interesting . Sarah


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awww

she is just soooo adorable

congrats


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

What a little doll baby. :wub: I can't wait to see more pictures of your new little cutie.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:wub: :wub: :wub: She is gorgeous!!!!
OMG I am so happy for you!! arty: arty: :chili: You made a wonderful choice with a great breeder!!!
Congratulations and all the best!!!! : :tender:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

She is so adorable and gorgeous!!! Congratulations!!! I can only imagine how excited you are to pick up your new little angel!


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

SHE IS JUST BEAUTIFUL CONGRATULATIONS :wub: :wub:


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Isn't she sweet. What a beautiful baby girl!!!! :wub: I hope everything works out as planned.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

She's beautiful!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Congratulations, so happy for you. She is just gorgeous :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

OMG what a doll! I love her look and can't wait for you to get her home!


----------



## jerricks (Dec 24, 2007)

Awwww. makes me want another one, congratulations!!


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

:wub: What a stunning little sweetheart! I just knew the right baby was out there waiting for you!! Congratssssssss!!!


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*suzy is very VERY sweet, and so pretty. wonderful all the very best for you 
*

:wub: :wub: :wub: 




_rest in peace little imani_


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Nov 11 2008, 07:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=668757


> I have made up my mind! I know right, FINALLY!
> Okay as some of you may already know, my family and I have been looking for a new little maltese girl since my last little tiny puppy, Imani, died. It has been a little over a month now.
> I know I've called every maltese breeder in the country! I even called some in other countries and overseas! I've talked to Joyce Watkins, Bonnie Palmer, Debbie Cleckly, Tonia Holibaugh, Tammy Simon, Shelia Meyers, Theresa Meyer, ect! They are all great and super nice, but they either didn't have a female pup available at the time, was wayyy out of my price range or I would have to wait a while to actually get the pup :smcry:
> 
> ...



Oh sweetheart!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I AM SO HAPPY FOR YOU. Guess, what....oh she was more then worth the 5 hours, and the wait.
Dear God she is a beauty!!!

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Reenie (May 1, 2008)

What a darling little girl :wub: :wub: Congratulations - I know you must be jumping up and down inside waiting to get your hands on that little sweet heart.


----------



## Rusty (Nov 30, 2007)

Cindy was SOOO nice to us when we lost our little one. Great breeder, beautiful dog!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks everybody for looking!
Right now we're about to go to North Carolina to pick her up!
I will post a new topic with lots of pictures on Sunday night or Monday!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Is she there yet?  

I'm dying to see pics of that baby!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Me too~~~~I want pics!!!! I hope you all got home safely!!!!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Hope your home with your new beautiful baby! :wub:


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

We need pictures :wub: she is adorable!!! You have to come out to springfield~ Congrats!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Yikes, no pictures yet????????????


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

I just want to let you all know that we did make it back home safely at 9pm. I have tons of adorable pictures to show you but I'm at school right now on my iPod touch so I will post a new topic later this afternoon with them.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Nov 17 2008, 01:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=672275


> I just want to let you all know that we did make it back home safely at 9pm. I have tons of adorable pictures to show you but I'm at school right now on my iPod touch so I will post a new topic later this afternoon with them.[/B]


Gosh...must be really hard to concentrate at school today!!! I'm so happy baby puppy is home with you!!! Can't wait to see more pics!!!! Congrats again!!!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Nov 17 2008, 01:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=672278


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Nov 17 2008, 01:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=672275





> I just want to let you all know that we did make it back home safely at 9pm. I have tons of adorable pictures to show you but I'm at school right now on my iPod touch so I will post a new topic later this afternoon with them.[/B]


Gosh...must be really hard to concentrate at school today!!! I'm so happy baby puppy is home with you!!! Can't wait to see more pics!!!! Congrats again!!!
[/B][/QUOTE]
nope the teacher told us that we can get out our electronic devices because we finished everything we had to do.


----------

